# Going down hill



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

It's crazy how fast someone can go down hill. He makes me so sad... the man he has become. He is shutting everyone out. This weekend is not only fathers days, but it's a big family wedding. As you guys know he comes from a very close Italian family. 

He was suppose to come home, go to the wedding, spend time with his family on Father's Day. Then go back to NYC, clean out the apartment and move to the west coast for his fellowship. He has decided not to come home, not to see his family at the wedding, his grandma which will probably be the last time he ever sees her. He won't see and say goodbye to his brother. Won't spend time with his dad on Father's Day. Instead he will stay in NYC until he leaves for the west coast. I know his family will be devastated. It's crazy how selfish he is. 

I know this is not my problem anymore. It just makes me sad.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My heart goes out to you my dear!

You and your family will remain in my prayers!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And once again I gotta ask, if his method of conflict management is avoidance, how did he survive residency?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

He's going to be a very lonely person if he keeps this up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> It's crazy how fast someone can go down hill. He makes me so sad... the man he has become. He is shutting everyone out. This weekend is not only fathers days, but it's a big family wedding. As you guys know he comes from a very close Italian family.
> 
> He was suppose to come home, go to the wedding, spend time with his family on Father's Day. Then go back to NYC, clean out the apartment and move to the west coast for his fellowship. He has decided not to come home, not to see his family at the wedding, his grandma which will probably be the last time he ever sees her. He won't see and say goodbye to his brother. Won't spend time with his dad on Father's Day. Instead he will stay in NYC until he leaves for the west coast. I know his family will be devastated. It's crazy how selfish he is.
> 
> I know this is not my problem anymore. It just makes me sad.


Or maybe he is having a breakdown, people are not rational in the middle of a breakdown, withdrawing from social events, from family and friends is a sure sign. I would not be so quick to judge.
Maybe the pressure of having to perform, work such long hours, loss of his marriage, no support, has all taken its toll?
It could be a cry for help


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Its a shame, but as you said.. no longer your problem. Time to put on his big boy pants and act like a responsible adult.


----------

